# 110v vs 220v cnc router



## drjeffdc (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey all! I am new to this and considering buying a used EZ CNC router. it is the older yellow model. It has a 110 volt router. Is this going to be ok for cutting 3/4" plywood? What are the advantages of 220v? I am assumming 220 will cut faster with more torch?

:fie:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff. I can't help you with your inquiry but I'm sure someone with CNC knowledge will be along to assist.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jeff and welcome to the forum. It's not quite that simple Jeff, it depends on how many watts the motor uses. If it is say 1200 to 1500 watts it should cut 3/4 okay depending on what feed speed you use. Motors that can run on 110 or on 220 usually are a little more powerful and run cooler on 220. There is a limit to how fast you can cut no matter how much power you have.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Is the router a Porter Cable 7518 if it is then yes you can cut 3/4 all day long


----------

